
Puzzle solving won't stop mental decline - cjg
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46507024
======
karmakaze
Tldr:

> This provides a "higher cognitive point" from which to decline, say the
> researchers.

> However, engaging in intellectually stimulating activities on a regular
> basis was linked to level of mental ability in old age.

